# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در Delphi > برنامه نویسی موبایل در Delphi >  ارسال نوتیفیکیشن از سرور

## ravangard

با سلام کسی می تونه راهنمایی کنه که چطور از سرور نوتیفیکیشن برای کلاینت بفرستم

----------


## soks_sia

سلام.
من تو برنامه‌های خودم به این صورت عمل میکنم که یه جدول دارم مخصوص پیغام ها و یادآوریها. که فیلدهای فرستنده و گیرنده و متن پیغام و تاریخ و زمان یادآوری داره که فرستنده و گیرنده همون آی دی ورودی کاربر هستش. بعد با یه تایمر توی فرم اصلی برنامه هر چند دقیقه یکبار که البته میتونه تنظیم بشه میتونی محتوای این جدول رو با توجه به آی دی کاربر وارد شده چک کنی و اگه گیرنده‌ای با همین آی دی وجود داشت داشت و تاریخ و ساعت دریافتش رسیده بود اونو برای کاربر نشون بدی و بعد یه تگی رو ست کنی که دیگه اینو نشون نده. البته کاربر برای یادآوری میتونه برای خودش هم پیغام بذاره که میشه یادآوری یا کاربر دیگه‌ای بفرسته که میشه پیغام.
البته من پیغام رو برای یه قسمت میفرستم که مثلا حسابداری برای کارگزینی میفرسته و هر کاربری که عضو کارگزینی باشه این پیغام براش ظاهر میشه
امیدوارم به دردت بخوره

بای تیل های

----------


## nice boy

> با سلام کسی می تونه راهنمایی کنه که چطور از سرور نوتیفیکیشن برای کلاینت بفرستم


باید از firebase استفاده کنی

----------

